# New Gulf Openings Seem Odd...



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Curious to see the new Gulf Opening keeps The Spur, The Nipple and The Squiggles off limits...

I'm happy to get "something", but it sure leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

we will have to take numbers and file in line to troll down that area............its gonna be a parking lot come saturday! 

what happens if you hook up with a fish and "drift" into the closed area??


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did they give any explanation how they chose those arbitrary lines? One of them give a 5 year old a ruler and a pencil? They're just teasing the fisherman. It would almost be commical if it weren't so frustrating.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

I went to a meeting Monday night with a Noaa represenative. He explained that they are doing test as fast as possible. He also said that last areas closed would probably be first back open it takes almost ten days for testing. Also the areas who saw a lot of oil would tale longer to do test and would be more scrutinized. Summary expect more openings soon! You can forget about rig fishing it ain't happening anytime soon! I would expect by Labor day the nipple spur areas to ne opened. The Mobile club is having their Labor day tourney and the two weeks later the White Marlin Shootout at WCI will go on!! Expect things to get better each day!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey kevin..............next meeting you go to, tell them that the boats from the PBGFC will go catch all their test fish!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

bully48 said:


> I went to a meeting Monday night with a Noaa represenative. He explained that they are doing test as fast as possible. He also said that last areas closed would probably be first back open it takes almost ten days for testing. Also the areas who saw a lot of oil would tale longer to do test and would be more scrutinized. Summary expect more openings soon! You can forget about rig fishing it ain't happening anytime soon! I would expect by Labor day the nipple spur areas to ne opened. The Mobile club is having their Labor day tourney and the two weeks later the White Marlin Shootout at WCI will go on!! Expect things to get better each day!!


On another thread someone said to expect no more openings for at least 4 weeks. Hope you are right and it's sooner than that. I have alot of family coming into fish Labor day.

Tom Pace 
Member
Ruby Red Lip

Join Date: Jun 2008
Posts: 40 










Quote:
Originally Posted by *ReelDuel*  
_So did they change/open any of the catch limits... Snapper for instance..._

Prob wont know anything until Gulf Council meeting in Pcola 16-20th..4 weeks I think until next opening around here, supposed to open that finger in LA first.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Caspr21 said:


> ............its gonna be a parking lot come saturday!


Since the wind didn't look too bad on the bouys, I'll bet there was some traffic today. Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang I'm still looking through here trying to find a blue water report!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

destincabo said:


> Curious to see the new Gulf Opening keeps The Spur, The Nipple and The Squiggles off limits...
> 
> I'm happy to get "something", but it sure leaves much to be desired.


there is no rhyme nor reason for any of the crap that has been laid on us.

First off the Moratorium : Is with out a doubt punishment to the South and all its people, including our own countries security for no reason what so ever besides politics period end of story . You would figure that they would be smart enough to understand that we will loose 300K jobs or more, destroy our national security and the whole oil industry if they are made to sit Idle till Nov 30th when the almighty GOV will decide when all the oil will open back up if ever . 

Anyone with 2 brains cells left can understand this is a direct attack on our country and its infastucture as well as making us more dependant on over seas oil. They are delibertly trying to destroy our domestic oil industry so they can get gas to 5 plus dollars a gallon and then try to puss CRAPNTRADE on us. This is the biggest scam ever in the history of scams , and if this actually happens i will personally close up my business ( with all 50 employes) and move to Costa Rica or somewhere far away form this shit hole ! I have had enough !


Now Back to the closures: this too is being run by Liberal Duche bags that have no idea what the fuck they are even doing . We are at the mercy of MONKEYS, for real ......freakin MONKEYS . I think the zoo has better candidates for these Jobs than the people ODUMBA has hand pciked to ruin our lives. There is little to no science being used to figure out what should be open and or closed, evident in the fact of the lastest open grounds to fish. If you look at the map , how can one say the water is ok north of the closure zone, and 50 miles south of the closure zone , but not in between these two points. Its pure insanity , a scam and a sham.

As always , the recs get screwed even when all signs point to oppsite the facts.


We will be lucky if they ever open the canyon again for the next 4 years in my opinion, as evidence of the slow going NOAA to open waters that didnt even have oil , ever !

Being the case , that the canyon was covered in oil , forgetaboutit :thumbdown:


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how stupid people can come to a position of power in this world? I really can't understand it either. Working hard and doing whats right gets you nowhere in this world anymore.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Anyone with 2 brains cells left can understand this is a direct attack on our country and its infastucture as well as making us more dependant on over seas oil. They are delibertly trying to destroy our domestic oil industry so they can get gas to 5 plus dollars a gallon and then try to puss CRAPNTRADE on us.


The gentlemen from Georgia comments are germaine. I second the motion...all in favor?

I think I got the lingo down, maybe I can run for a senate seat....


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aye!

Watch these clips:

http://commonamericanjournal.com/?p=15808


----------

